# How to install emulators/i386-wine-devel?



## pkubaj (May 7, 2013)

I've compiled a package under i386 environment. When I try to install it using `pkg add i386-wine-1.5.29,1.txz`, it throws 
	
	



```
Installing i386-wine-1.5.29,1...pkg: wrong architecture: freebsd:10:x86:32 instead of freebsd:10:x86:64
```
There seems to be no --force flag. Has anyone installed it?


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2013)

It doesn't work that way. You can find how to build it on an AMD64 system here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine


----------



## Beeblebrox (May 7, 2013)

*O*r go here, download your preferred version + branch and pkg add it.

wine64 will probably be entered in the ports tree soon.


----------



## pkubaj (May 7, 2013)

I used the packages provided on Mediafire before, but they stopped being updated when emulators/i386-wine-devel appeared. From one of its update messages:

```
i386-wine-devel is the normal wine-devel port built and packaged such that it
can be installed (via `pkg add` or `pkg_add`) in an amd64 environment.  It can
only be built in an i386 environment (hence the retained ONLY_FOR_ARCH) as
the Ports Collection does not support cross compiling.
```
http://www.freshports.org/emulators/i386-wine-devel/
That's what I did. I built a package in i386 environment that I'm trying to install in amd64 environment.


----------



## dbn@ (May 13, 2013)

*I am on it*

Hi,

I'm investigating the problem, there is another issue also reported (ports/PR 178542) so wine-1.5.30 may be a bit faulty.  



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> It doesn't work that way. You can find how to build it on an AMD64 system here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine



The OP got the procedure correct, looks like a fault with the port.  

Regards


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2013)

DragonSA said:
			
		

> The OP got the procedure correct, looks like a fault with the port.


Normally you can't install i386 packages on an AMD64 system. I wasn't aware this was a 'special' port. I wasn't even aware this was possible. Learned something new :e


----------



## Junkie (May 15, 2013)

DragonSA said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm investigating the problem, there is another issue also reported (ports/PR 178542) so wine-1.5.30 may be a bit faulty.
> Regards



Nope, the workaround is to copy libwine.so.1 and libwine.so after port install stop from /usr/ports/emulators/i386-wine/work/libs/wine/ to /usr/local/lib32 and run `make install clean` again.
In all other cases this port is built just perfect BUT it should be built in i386 chroot anyway.


----------



## dbn@ (May 16, 2013)

The port is fixed, the issue was the master port (wine-devel) failed to install libwine.so.  This was corrected by the port maintainer in r318193.  Please update your ports collection and rebuild.


----------



## pkubaj (May 19, 2013)

```
Installing i386-wine-1.5.30_1,1...pkg: wrong architecture: freebsd:9:x86:32 instead of freebsd:9:x86:64

Failed to install the following 1 package(s): /home/pkubaj/i386-wine-1.5.30_1,1.txz
```
Building a new package didn't help.


----------



## Junkie (May 19, 2013)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> ```
> Installing i386-wine-1.5.30_1,1...pkg: wrong architecture: freebsd:9:x86:32 instead of freebsd:9:x86:64
> 
> Failed to install the following 1 package(s): /home/pkubaj/i386-wine-1.5.30_1,1.txz
> ...



Please rebuild it again. I had this problem too, but after second port's rebuilding it gone.


----------



## pkubaj (May 20, 2013)

Finally, after a rebuild it seems to work. Thanks.


----------



## ColdfireMC (May 20, 2013)

*C*ross-compiling for ports would be a nice feature*.*


----------

